# Low requirement games



## smokincigar07 (Dec 4, 2009)

hey guys, i need to know a few games that may run on my computer. Preferably 
RPG, Action and shooting(not first person)

vista home basic
2 GB ram
128 MB chipset graphics(ati radeon X200M)
intel celeron M (1.6 GHz)


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
you have an old laptop indeed
what you can play are those games:
Dungeon Keeper 1 and 2 (RPG Real time Strategy)
Max Payne 1 & 2 (3rd Person Shooter)
The Elder Scrolls Morrowind (RPG)
Fable the lost chapter (RPG)
Torchlight (new RPG game, like Diablo I and II) doesn't need a great PC to run
Dead to rights 1 and 2 (3rd person shooter)
there are lot others, I'll write them when I can remember them


----------



## smokincigar07 (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks man...
i have played the max payne 1 and 2 they r great.
i dont like strategy games that have those "god view"s n building army n stuff.
Neways thanx again.. 

keep it comming


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

check this long list that doesn't need a great hardware to run:


```
* Advent Rising
    * Age of Empires 1 & 2
    * Age of Mythology + Titans expansion
    * Alien Arena (free, available here)
    * Alien vs. Predator 1 & 2
    * Allegiance
    * America's Army
    * American McGee's Alice
    * American McGee's Scrapland
    * Area 51
    * Argametron
    * Audiosurf
    * Avernum
    * Baldur's Gate 1 & 2
    * Battle Realms
    * Battlefield 1942
    * Battlefield 2
    * Battlefield Heroes (free at http://www.battlefieldheroes.com/)
    * Battlestation Midway
    * Beyond Divinity
    * Beyond Good & Evil
    * Black & White
    * Blade & Sword
    * Blood 1 & 2 + all expansions
    * Blood Omen 1 & 2
    * Breath Of Fire IV
    * Broken Sword (all)
    * Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30
    * Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood
    * Caesar 1-3
    * Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of The Earth
    * Call of Duty (all) + all expansions
    * Cavestory
    * Carmageddon(all)
    * Carnivores 1 & 2
    * Chaos Legion
    * Chessmaster (all)
    * Chromium
    * CIty of Heroes + all expansions
    * Cityscope
    * Clive Barker's Undying
    * Codename Panzers (all)
    * Cold War
    * Cold Fear
    * Combat Mission (all)
    * Command & Conquer (all)
    * Commandos (all)
    * Colin McRae's Rally (all)
    * Counter-Strike & Counter-Strike: Source(w\dx 7 and dx8\8.1 hardware levels)
    * Crashday
    * Crimson Skies
    * Crusader: No Remorse
    * Crusader: No Regrets
    * Dark Reign (all)
    * Darwinia
    * Dawn of War + all expansions
    * Day of Defeat + DoD: Source
    * Day of the Tentacle
    * Delta Force: Black Hawk Down
    * Descent (all)
    * Desperados
    * Deus Ex 1 & 2
    * Diablo 1 & 2
    * Diner Dash
    * Disciples II Gold
    * Doom 1 & 2
    * Doom 3 (only on low settings and with performance tweaks)
    * Dreamfall: The Longest Journey
    * Duke Nukem 3D + all expansions
    * Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project
    * Dune (all)
    * Dungeon Keeper (all)
    * Dungeon Siege 1 & 2
    * Empire Earth
    * Emperor: Rise of the middle kingdom
    * Europa Universalis
    * Everquest (all)
    * Evil Genius
    * Exile
    * Fable: The Lost Chapters
    * Final Fantasy VII and VIII
    * Fahrenheit\Indigo Prophecy
    * Fallout 1 & 2
    * Fallout: Tactics
    * Far Cry
    * Fate
    * F.E.A.R. including all expansions (good performance only achieved by forcing DX8 shaders)
    * F.I.F.A. (all)
    * F.I.F.A. Street (all)
    * Flatout
    * Freedom Force 1 & 2
    * Freespace 1 & 2
    * Frogger
    * Full Spectrum Warrior
    * Full Throttle
    * Gabriel Knight (all)
    * Galactic Civilizations II: Dread Lords
    * Galactics Civilizations II: Dark Avatar
    * Geneforge (all)
    * Geometry Wars
    * Giants: Citizen Kabuto
    * Globetrotter
    * Gothic 1 & 2
    * Grand Theft Auto (all)
    * Grandia II
    * Grim Fandango(my personal fave)
    * Ground Control 1 & 2
    * GTR (all)
    * Guild Wars
    * Gunbound
    * Gun Metal
    * Gunroar (get it free at www.sourceforge.net)
    * Gunz Online
    * Half Life + all expansions
    * Half Life 2 + all episodes
    * Halo 1 & 2
    * Hearts of Iron (all)
    * Hegemonia
    * Heavy Metal: F.A.K.K. 2
    * Heroes of Might & Magic(all)
    * Hitman (all)
    * Homeworld
    * Homeworld: Cataclysm
    * Icewind Dale 1 & 2
    * IL-2 Sturmovik + all expansions
    * Imperialism I & II
    * Imperium Galactica (all)
    * Indiana Jones & The Fate of Atlantis
    * Keepsake
    * Kohan (all)
    * Legacy of Kain: Defiance
    * Little Fighter (all)
    * Loom
    * Lock-On Air Combat
    * Lords of War
    * Mabinogi
    * Madden NFL (all)
    * Mafia
    * Maple Story
    * Marc Ecko's Getting Up: Contents Under Pressure
    * Marvel: Ultimate Alliance
    * Master of Magic
    * Master of Orion (all)
    * Max Payne 1 & 2
    * Mechwarrior 4 : Vengeance
    * Medal of Honor(all)
    * Medieval: Total War (all)
    * Messiah
    * Metal Gear Solid 1 & 2
    * Midnight Club (all)
    * Midtown Madness (all)
    * Monkey island (all, including all the Tales of Monkey Island episodes)
    * Motocross Madness (all)
    * Mount & Blade (free at http://www.taleworlds.com/index.html)
    * Myst (all)
    * NBA Live (all)
    * Need for Speed (all)
    * Neverwinter Nights + all expansions
    * Nexus: The Jupiter Incident
    * NHL (all)
    * No One Lives Forever 1 & 2
    * Nox
    * Oddworld (all)
    * O.R.B.
    * Pacific Fighters
    * Pharaoh
    * Planescape: Torment
    * Planetside
    * Prince of Persia (all)
    * Populous 1 & 2
    * Pro Evolution Soccer (all)
    * Project IGI
    * Psi-Ops (all)
    * Psychonauts
    * Quake 1-3
    * Rakion
    * Radiosurf
    * Recoil
    * Rainbow Six 1-3 + all expansions
    * Red Faction (all)
    * Resident Evil (all)
    * Ricochet
    * Rise of Nations + all expansions
    * Return to Castle Wolfenstein + Enemy Territory
    * Rogue Trooper
    * Roller Coaster Tycoon 1 & 2 + all expansions
    * Rome: Total War
    * Sam & Max (all)
    * Sacred
    * Sacrifice
    * Savage (Get it free at www.s2games.com)
    * Scarface: The World is Yours
    * Sea Dogs
    * Second Sight
    * Septerra Core
    * Serious Sam (all)
    * Severance: Blade of Darkness
    * Shogun: Total War
    * Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri
    * Sid Meier's Antietam!
    * Sid Meier's Civilization series
    * Sid Meier's Pirates
    * Silent Hill (all)
    * Simcity (all)
    * Simon the Sorcerer 1 & 2
    * SiN
    * Sins of a Solar Empire
    * Sniper Elite
    * Spider-Man (movie version and comic-based version)
    * Spider-Man 2: Enter Electro
    * Soldier of Fortune 1 & 2
    * Soul Reaver 1 & 2
    * Space Empires IV
    * Splinter Cell 1 & 2
    * S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl
    * Starcraft + Brood Wars
    * Starsiege Tribes (all)
    * Startopia
    * Star Wars: Battlefronts
    * Star Wars: Galactic Battlegrounds
    * Star Wars: Galaxies(all)
    * Star Wars Jedi Knight (all)
    * Star Wars: KotOR (all)
    * Star Wars: Republic Commando
    * Star Wars: Rogue Squadron
    * Star Wars: Starfighter
    * Still Life
    * Stronghold
    * Stronghold: Crusader
    * S.W.A.T. (all)
    * Syberia 1 & 2
    * System Shock 1 & 2
    * Tactical Ops: Assault on Terror
    * Team Fortess Classic
    * Test Drive 6
    * The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay
    * The Chzo Mythos (All, available here)
    * The Dig
    * The Elder Scrolls: Arena (free at http://www.elderscrolls.com, needs DosBOX)
    * The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall
    * The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
    * The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (With Oldblivion, available here)
    * The Godfather
    * The Longest Journey
    * The Lord of The Rings (all)
    * The Movies + all expansions
    * The Orange Box (all games)
    * The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition (graphically polished version of the original, WITH sound!)
    * The Sims + all expansions
    * The Sims 2
    * The Yahtzee Trilogy (available here)
    * Thief (all)
    * Tiger Woods PGA Tour
    * Titan Quest
    * TOCA Race Driver (all)
    * Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon + all expansions
    * Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell 1-3
    * Tomb Raider (all, upto TR: Anniversary)
    * Tony Hawk's Pro Skater (all)
    * Total Annihilation (all)
    * TrackMania Sunrise Extreme
    * Tribes (all)
    * Tron 2.0
    * True Crime: Streets of L.A.
    * Tropico 1 & 2
    * Ultima (all, including Underworld series)
    * Uplink: Hacker Elite a.k.a. Uplink: Trust is a Weakness
    * Unreal 1 & 2
    * Unreal Tournament GOTY Edition
    * Unreal Tournament 2003 & 2004
    * Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos + The Frozen Throne
    * Warhammer 40,000 (all)
    * Warlords (all)
    * Warsow
    * War Wind 1 & 2
    * Wizardry 8
    * World of Goo
    * World of Warcraft + The Burning Crusade
    * World in Conflict
    * Worms 1-3 + all expansions
    * XIII
    * X-Men Legends (all)
    * Zeus: Master of Olympus
    * All Popcap and Miniclip games.
```
if you need any information about a game, go to www.gamespot.com and write the game name

also check this link:
http://www.gamespot.com/features/6155640/index.html


----------



## hoiskkl (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol. I love rpg and strategy games. Can you point out which games are? Thanks in advantage.


----------



## smokincigar07 (Dec 4, 2009)

hey guys does ne1 know that how can i run "true crime streets of LA" on Vista?
Thanx in advance


----------



## lkRaven (Dec 4, 2009)

I saw F.E.A.R in that long list. I'm not sure whether you can play F.E.A.R on a 128mb VGA


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

The list said that good performance was achieved by forcing DirectX 8 shaders.


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

Human Head Studios' "RUNE" should be added to the list (Rune: Halls of Valhalla is the standalone MP expansion)


----------



## CROTech (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi,im CROTech just join today,but i wanna ask the same thing for low requirement games but certain genres of games.

What games of this genres: FPS,TPS,RPG of any kind,RTS and other strategy game genres should run on this spec:

Windows XP Professional 32-bit SP3
Intel Celeron 1.7ghz Single-Core
2gb ram ddr 400
256mb NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500


This is an old computer and all of the components are old but from to time i got some components to upgrade it because situtatuion is not that i cant afford a better PC,its just that i dont have the correct amount of money for that new PC.w


----------

